# Need to add battery switch to boat



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

All, right now my boat has two batteries and a 90 hp merc. The first is a starting battery and the other is a group 24 deep cycle. The outboard and all electronics go to the starting battery (except trolling motor). The 12v trolling motor goes directly to the deep cycle. I have a standard 3 pole battery switch that I plan to install. However, I've just become aware of 4 pole battery switches, ACR's, battery isolators, etc. Now I'm a little confused! What is the best battery switch/charging configuration for me? I want something that's dependable and doesn't break the bank! Thanks for any info.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

A good set-up is just wiring the switch you have to both batteries, put in a ground lug to bond the negatives for both batteries and everything else on your boat, keep the trolling motor wired directly to the deep cycle or move to the line side connection on the battery switch. Make sure you wire the fused connection to your bilge pump float switch on the line side of your house battery so it can still work when the battery switch is off. Then you can start, run, and charge from either or both batteries, but will not be able to run the trolling motor from the house battery alone.

A better set-up for charging your trolling motor battery on the water without having to manually move the battery switch is a charging relay. This will cost you around $125 more.

https://www.bluesea.com/products/7649/Mini_Add-A-Battery_Kit_-_65A

The best set-up will cost you around $600 and you can keep all your batteries charged while running, towing or setting in the garage. This is what I went with because when I go on extended fishing trips there typically isn't AC power available, and I forget to hook the AC battery charger up on Saturday nights sometimes too.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1410882850


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Marietta Mike, thanks for the informative reply. I did some research, then went ahead and bought the Blue Seas add a battery kit. I think that's the best solution for me at this point. Sorry it took me a while to get around to posting this.


----------

